# Rider down: cnbiker (Norcal, Saratoga Gap disaster)



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

All,

What started as a beautiful ride ended with no less than 3 fire trucks, ambulance, park ranger and a helicopter.

There were 5 of us that met in the parking lot. Beautiful evening for a ride. Everything was going great. We went all the way out to Peters loop and were coming back. We took one last break at those benches before we bomb down to the cross Skyline and head into the final singletrack section. Cnbiker (Hong I think is his name) was commenting on what a terrific night this was.

Hong was in front of me and we flew down that last hill before coming out on Skyline. Hong appeared to try to catch a little air and then disaster. He crashed like nothing I've ever seen.

I rode up asking if he was all right and came up on a horrifying scene. Hong was laying on his side, face smashed in, gurgling with blood coming out of his mouth. Contusions <-sp? on his neck. His breathing was labored and his upper lip puffed up. God knows how many teeth were gone. To make matters worse, he had this big metal ball attached to his handlebars that normally holds his GPS. I believe that went straight into his face.

We all were horrified and a couple of us ran out to Skyline and flagged down some cars to see if anyone had a cell phone. A lady pulled over and went to the nearby Fire station to get help. Shortly after that Dan took of on his bike and rode to the Ranger station.

In the meantime, Hong passed out and his breathing still seemed labor. We comforted him as much as possible. After about 10-15mins the first fire truck arrived. They showed up with backboard and other stuff. Hong was awake but completely out of it. They asked his name and other questions that he couldn't really answer.

A park ranger asked those who witnessed this accident our contact information, etc. She volunteered to take his bike to the ranger station for later pickup.

Once we realized that the situation was under control, we hauled a$$ back to our cars since we were running out of light. We got to the Gap parking lot to find another fire truck and a helicopter circling above us. The firemen told us to pack up and get out of there so the helicopter could land. We got out of there and pulled over to the other parking lot and got out to see the helicopter land, but both the fire truck and helicopter dissappeared to a different location.

We got back in our cars, shaken and left with our thoughts on the way home.

cnbiker - I hope I got your name right. Here's to wishing you well and a fast recovery. You gave us quite the scare, and we all look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this. I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

whoa....keep us updated....hope he is going to be OK......


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, I'm still a bit shaken from the whole scene. I sure hope he ends up OK.

I remember the firemen asking what else hurt and he pointed to his right coller bone. Yikes!


----------



## MrHappyMedium (Feb 8, 2007)

bullit71 said:


> cnbiker - I hope I got your name right. Here's to wishing you well and a fast recovery. You gave us quite the scare, and we all look forward to hearing from you soon.


That's his name. Really great guy. He has a daughter who's ~ two months old. Hong, let us know if you need a hand with anything. I know I live close to you, so just ask.


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

MrHappyMedium said:


> That's his name. Really great guy. He has a daughter who's ~ two months old. Hong, let us know if you need a hand with anything. I know I live close to you, so just ask.


Sweet! Someone that knows him. We were all concerned on how to contact family members. We all briefly met him and I'm terrible with names. I know he drove up riding a sweet Mini Cooper.

If anyone has any updates, let us know.

-Bullit


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow I am really sorry to hear about this.

Please let us know how we can help!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Oh jeez, reading this makes me so ill. I'm at a loss for words. It sounds like a similar injury to mine last summer but worse.

Thanks to all that took care of him. I was almost there at the ride today but I probably would have broke down.

Here's some data on Hong. I haven't met him yet but he is a brother.

His gallery.
https://hong.smugmug.com/

His posts here:
https://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=5479792&pp=25










francois


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

Oh man, that is horrible! I rode with Hong once. Nice mellow guy. Don't worry guys. He'll recover. It's an awful feeling to experience something like that. For those of us that were there when Francis crashed, we all just felt sick. Especially when they're facial injuries. Our face is so much a part of our identity, its just that much more traumatic for all involved. My prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

Francios,

Yep that's him. He has a really nice Mini and a Motolite I think. Seems like a real nice guy. Total pleasure to ride with.

I feel terrible for him and can only hope that his injuries aren't as severe as they looked. His bike is with the park ranger and I assume he's at a hospital somewhere right now.


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*I think I rode with him at Ft. Ord*

a while ago. Real cool guy if it is the same person. I hope the best for him and his family. bullit71, props to you and your crew for getting help and comforting him. It is not easy playing medic when that is not your profession.

Hong, I do hope you will be ok and recover with minimal pain. Ask if you need anything, this is a great group of people here.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

sad it hear, looks like a great photographer too


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, looks like we could have used Rockcrawler on that ride, he's pretty much an EMT (I think).

I really hope we get a good update on him soon, and that things will work out well. We're thinking of you!


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow, that's quite a blow, and a shock to read. Really sad to hear.

Hong, hang in there. I'm hoping all goes well. Someone let us know where he'll be staying for the next few days and what visitations are like. 



And yeah, he does look to be a good photographer.


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Hong, get well bro. Post if you need anything.

Yeah, that was a pretty tense and emotional event we went through.
We got very lucky that the crash happened 50 feet from the road, and the fire dept was only 1/2 mile away. Thanks to Mark for flaggin down the car and remembering the fire dept was right up the road. Once I heard that it was hammer time to get to the fire dept.

The event made me realize that I NEED to start carrying some sort of useful identification and emergy contact info. None of us knew Hong very well, and really have no idea how to get in touch with him or his family.

I also think a full face helmet could have greatly helped out. He could have gotten up and walked away if he had been wearing one. It's time to invest in one.

-Dan


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

I'm speechless. 

Fast recovery Hong.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hang in there, and speedy recovery sir.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

It's always sad to here a story like this, :sad: 

Lets just hope Hong is back on the trails soon having fun.

I wear a set of custom dog tags on most rides that I had made at a Army Surplus store, for about $5. name, address, phone and Medical Insurance #.

I sure hope nobody has to read them one day, but I'm glad I have them.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

I just spoke to someone at Openspaces. He says that Hong is at Stanford hospital. They got his address and info off of his car's license plate and are contacting his family, if they haven't done so already.

Hong was knocked unconscious for a few minutes, but when he woke up he had movement in his legs and arms. He tried sitting up a few times so I think his neck and back/spine are okay.

I realize that I was pretty dazed after all of this:

1) I nearly missed my exit while driving back home. I had to skip over 4 lanes after seeing the sign at the last moment. Luckily there wasn't much traffic.

2) I walked right by the door to my apartment and had to double back.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

omg... healing vibes to you... it's always sad to hear someone get hurt... i cant even imagine how bad it is seeing how you described it...


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

hey guys

I'm the firefighter that was in charge of landing the helicopter that spoke to you in the parking lot

This is the accident from my viewpoint

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At 7:21pm we got called out for a unconcious Mt Biker on the Saratoga Gap trail at charcoal fire road. Our Saratoga Summit station responded to the scene along with a Paramedic engine from the city of Saratoga. 

Initially we set up the landing zone at the gap but the Pilot of the Life Flight Helicopter vetoed it so we diverted to sempervirons point 2 miles west to shut down hwy 9 and land life flight . It was my first command of an LZ and it figures I was doing it at night. but I got the hwy shut down and the helo safely down. 

The Biker had serious head injuries, Per the medics he smashed up good wiping out on a water bar and they did a load and go into the ambulance which got to us 5 minutes later. From there we did a rapid unload from the ambulance and load into the rear bay of the Stanford Life Flight helo and they lifted less than a minute later. He was unconcious when I helped load him into the helo....I hope he makes it....but with the quick actions of his buddies, 9 fire fighters, 2 park rangers and two AMR medics gave him a good shot as he was alive when he lifted with two really good trauma nurses taking care of him in the 8 minute helo flight to the trauma center.
we got back to the station at 9pm


----------



## wu-wei (Jan 11, 2006)

Heal well and fast, Hong!


----------



## Cannonhead (Apr 23, 2004)

Hong, My thoughts are with you. I wish you a full and rapid recovery...


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Oof. Saying a prayer for Hong... how strange that he should get hurt so badly on a trail many of us consider benign.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Lots of Positive vibes sent your way Hong!


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hong, here's to a quick and full recovery.

I can picture in my head the exact spot of the crash and can see how it happened. The water bar / drainage ditch is right at the end of a downhill stretch that is very easy (and fun) to catch a lot of speed on. Not knowing that ditch is there and/or how to react to it is a quick recipe for a crash. This is a terrible way to be reminded of the necessity of being careful riding over that section.

I've ridden the gap dozens of times and like to launch off of that thing, but have even had a close calls myself. I wiped out on the fire road in a loose turn last week, but only went home with a scraped up knee. Bad vibes from the gap?

Definitely time for a full-face... and a little more caution.

Justin


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Buzz Cut said:


> hey guys
> 
> I'm the firefighter that was in charge of landing the helicopter that spoke to you in the parking lot
> 
> ...


thank you, it people like u i look up to


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

First off, you guys rule. My father in law is a retired ballation chief for SJFD and I know the kind of stress you guys are under to do your job. Thanks for helping a brother out! As you see here, we all care a lot for one another's safety. Much in the same way you are with the other men in your crew. It's scary to hear words like you said. Serious head trauma, unconscious, hope he makes it. This is serious stuff we're dealing with here. I hope the gravity of his injuries weighs heavy on us to be responsible and look after each other like these guys did. 

Good work to all involved. You just never know when an injury is life threatening. 

I'm praying for you, Hong.

k-max


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

a speedy recovery to you buddy!


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

woah....what a frightening story!! I’m getting flashbacks from when I read Francis accident story for the first time. I hate sotries like these!! 

Hope the outcome is the same and that Hong makes a full comeback!

To a speedy recovery – get well soon Hong!


----------



## jhruth (Aug 24, 2004)

*Is it time for full face helmets?*

Is it time for full face helmets?

I wear one in DV but that's it... sounds like maybe it's a good thought after Francois' accident and now this....

*Best wishes for a quick recovery.... Hang in there...!!*


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Hong, along with everyone else, I am praying for a quick and total recovery for you.



.


----------



## Echo (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow, that is just terrible.

Big props to his ride group and the emergency crews for getting him the help he needed.


----------



## thesuperone (Nov 17, 2006)

*Great Idea*



jeffh said:


> I wear a set of custom dog tags on most rides that I had made at a Army Surplus store, for about $5. name, address, phone and Medical Insurance #.I sure hope nobody has to read them one day, but I'm glad I have them.


Dog tags......great idea jeffh!
Tragic scene, probably one of every MTB's worst nightmares! I hope all is well and I would like to wish Hong a speedy recovery!


----------



## gabe0807 (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow, positive thoughts for a speedy recovery to Hong and thanks to everyone who helped him out up there.

Not as cheap as dog tags but here's what I use for ID: http://www.roadid.com/id.asp#ankle


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Buzz Cut said:


> hey guys
> 
> I'm the firefighter that was in charge of landing the helicopter that spoke to you in the parking lot


Well luckily I've never had to have you guys work on me, but I've had to call 911 a few times in my life, and I just want to say thanks for all the work you guys do. You're always there when needed, thanks!


----------



## S.n.a.k.e. (Jan 13, 2004)

Healing vibes to you Hong...

Nice photos on your website too, you are a good photographer.

Props to you and your coworkers Eric on the fast exfiltration!


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy crap. That's scary as hell and it sounds like the injuries are serious. I'm pulling for you, Hong.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn!!!!

I hope cnbiker a full recovery!!!

Nick


----------



## CrankyMonkey (May 11, 2006)

Whoa! I was a broken derailluer cable a way from joining you guys last night. I hope Hong is okay. Ever since Francois' fall I started carrying a first aid kit and cellphone on all my rides. Luckly I haven't had to use them...


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

Buzz Cut said:


> hey guys
> 
> I'm the firefighter that was in charge of landing the helicopter that spoke to you in the parking lot
> 
> ...


Buzz,

Thanks for updating us! And thanks for doing what you guys do. We probably take it for granted sometimes until something like this happens.

-Bullit


----------



## joss (Aug 2, 2004)

*Oh no!*

My friends and I were riding at the Gap at the same time as Hong and the others last night. We were all smiles at the top of Pete's Creek enjoying the view and the beautiful weather and fun ride. We took off first to head back to the parking lot and since we had been running into each other on the trail the whole ride, I was surprised that the group didn't catch up to us on the last climb out. And then I had this sinking feeling when we got back to the parking lot and saw a fire truck drive up - I was really hoping that it wasn't someone in that group that was hurt.

Hong: I'm wishing you a speedy recovery...

-Joss


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, this is pretty serious specially considering the language 'Buzz Cut' (rescue team) was using above.

Can we find out Hong's full name? Any contact info for the people who can update us on his situation.

Perhaps someone can visit at Stanford, or we can send something over.

MrHappyMedium (Sean) who posted above is going to attempt contact today to Hong's cell and Stanford and will update us.

francois


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Whoa! I was a broken derailluer cable a way from joining you guys last night. I hope Hong is okay. Ever since Francois' fall I started carrying a first aid kit and cellphone on all my rides. Luckly I haven't had to use them...


Wow. I just read this and I don't know what to say. :eekster:

We're all pulliing for you, Hong. Here's sending healing vibes your way. I hope you're not in a lot of pain. Heal quickly!!!


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Ever since Francois' fall I started carrying a first aid kit and cellphone on all my rides. Luckly I haven't had to use them...


At least some basic first aid training is in order also. I thought a buddy of mine was going to die right in front of me once, first thing I did was try my cell phone only to find I had no coverage. Situations like this can be very scary to deal with especially if no one else is around except for yourself, it's up to you to make the right choices at that point.


----------



## derek (Jan 13, 2004)

Another prayer going out for your speedy recovery.

-Derek


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

*cell phone capabilities*

I've never tried any of these (received this in an email yesterday) but I figured its worth knowing about them, especially the first one!

THINGS YOU NEVER KNEW YOUR CELL PHONE COULD DO. 
There are a few things that can be done in times of grave emergencies. Your mobile phone can actually be a life saver or an emergency tool for survival. Check out the things that you can do with it:

FIRST Subject: Emergency 
The Emergency Number worldwide for Mobile is 112. If you find yourself out of the coverage area of your mobile; network and there is an emergency, dial 112 and the mobile will search any existing network to establish the emergency number for you, and interestingly this number 112 can be dialed even if the keypad is locked. Try it out.

SECOND Subject: Have you locked your keys in the car? 
Does your car have remote keyless entry? This may come in handy someday. Good reason to own a cell phone: If you lock your keys in the car and the spare keys are at home, call someone at home on their cell phone from your cell phone. Hold your cell phone about a foot from your car door and have the person at your home press the unlock button (on your 'other' remote), holding it near the mobile phone on their end. Your car will unlock. Saves someone from having to drive your keys to you. Distance is no object. You could be hundreds of miles away, and if you can reach someone who has the other "remote" for your car, you can unlock the doors (or the trunk). Editor's Note: It works fine! We tried it out and it unlocked our car over a cell phone!"

THIRD Subject: Hidden Battery Power 
Imagine your cell battery is very low. To activate, press the keys *3370# your cell will restart with this reserve and the instrument will show a 50% increase in battery. This reserve will get charged when you charge your cell next time.

FOURTH How to disable a STOLEN mobile phone? 
To check your Mobile phone's serial number, key in the following digits on your phone: * # 0 6 # A 15 digit code will appear on the screen. This number is unique to your handset. Write it down and keep it somewhere safe. When your phone gets stolen, you can phone your service provider and give them this code. 
They will then be able to block your handset so even if the thief changes the SIM card, your phone will be totally useless. You probably won't get your phone back, but at least you know that whoever stole it can't use/sell it either. If everybody does this, there would be no point in people stealing mobile phones.

And Finally....

FIFTH 
Cell phone companies are charging us $1.00 to $1.75 or more for 411 information calls when they don't have to. Most of us do not carry a telephone directory in our vehicle, which makes this situation even more of a problem. When you need to use the 411 information option, simply dial: (800) FREE 411, or (800) 373-3411 without incurring any charge at all. Program this into your cell phone now.


----------



## kcavtca (Mar 27, 2005)

*I tried to see Hong at Stanford...wasn't able too, but his family is aware*

My thoughts go out to Hong and hopes he makes a full recovery. I'm buddies with Bullit71, who told me the story and was right behind Hong when he crashed, and was haunted by this a bit as was everyone that was at the scene. Its just very hard to see someone so injured. I was at Stanford today for some handtherpy myself (I've posted in this forum), so I volunteered to try to stop by and see if I could give some simple well wishes and show of support from the community. The hospital folks were very helpful and made it easy to find his room, and I quickly made it to his ICU floor. It was 30 min before visiting hours, so a nurse buzzed the main station to see if I could see him. They grilled me on his name, which I got after enough guesses, and then said I needed the family password to be connected to his room, which I of course didn't have, so no dice. What this does mean is that his family is aware, but that's all I got. They also didn't say he was unable to see / talk to anyone, so maybe we can take that as I good sign as well. I wish I had more news for everyone here, but nope. For now he's on 2nd floor of Wing E if anyone else happens to be in the area. That is an ICU area, so hopefully he won't be there long.

Best wishes Hong for a quick and full recovery.

-kcavt


----------



## svtmike (Jun 15, 2006)

Neen said:


> I've never tried any of these (received this in an email yesterday) but I figured its worth knowing about them, especially the first one!
> 
> THINGS YOU NEVER KNEW YOUR CELL PHONE COULD DO.


None of this is true (except for the 800 FREE 411 and your service provider being able to disable a handset). 112 is an emergency number in the UK, but there is no worldwide emergency number.

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/cellphones.asp

Best hopes to Hong and his family.


----------



## K4LK (Feb 2, 2007)

gabe0807 said:


> Wow, positive thoughts for a speedy recovery to Hong and thanks to everyone who helped him out up there.
> 
> Not as cheap as dog tags but here's what I use for ID: http://www.roadid.com/id.asp#ankle


I never ride without my ROAD ID either. It will speak to your rescuer in case you can't.


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

Greets all

Any update on Hong's condition??? Would love to hear all is going to be well--just a little worse for the wear. 

Please let all of us know if you know

M M

p.s. Hong speedy recovery


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

theres a bunch of us over in the turner forum who just caught wind of this as we entered day 5 of a laugh fest. seems not so funny to know that as weve been yuckin it up, this cats been in the bad place. from yet another guy whos done alot of stupid crap to himself, on on behalf of the turner forum guys/gals, i wish hong well and hopes this soon comes to pass. nuthin more fun than gettin back on the bike in some quality dirt after the big fall.

keep us updated the best ya can. hope to hear some good news soon. huge respect to medical and emergency crews around the world.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Something like this should go up where everyone can see it.
Best wishes for recovery, comfort and health to Hong. Any updates would be appreciated, Is his family doing okay? Something like this is has got to be hard on everyone close to him.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is an update from Rensho, I figured it would have made it to this thread by now:

I just spoke with his manager. Hong works at Cisco.

Hong went home last night and is at home resting. His manager has been in the loop and has been talking to Hong's wife. Hong is fine, but will be recovering for a coupla weeks, out of work.

There shouldn't be any concern with medial coverage, since he works at an awesome 50,000 employee company. From another helicopter accident with a friend 2 yrs ago, I know the Cisco policy covered 100% of that. I hope that will be the same case here.

Phew!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

this is great news! very encouraging. ill keep checkin in to see how hes doin. if theres a way to get the message to the family, please let em know theres lots of folks here thinkin of him and them as well.


----------



## mtntrance (Sep 3, 2005)

*Thanks. Hong Get Well!*



gabe0807 said:


> Wow, positive thoughts for a speedy recovery to Hong and thanks to everyone who helped him out up there.
> 
> Not as cheap as dog tags but here's what I use for ID: http://www.roadid.com/id.asp#ankle


Thank you I just ordered mine. My prayers are with Hong and his family.


----------



## Steve030687 (Jan 7, 2007)

Buzz Cut said:


> hey guys
> 
> I'm the firefighter that was in charge of landing the helicopter that spoke to you in the parking lot
> 
> ...


Always good to see that we have another EMT cyclist on our trails. Hope all turns out well


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Hong posted on the Norcal board. He's at home and getting big headaches but he's on the road to recovery.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=280805

fc


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Whew! Makes one think about how fragile life is..


----------

